# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  إهداء الى شمس || صور قططي ^_^

## هدوء عاصف

*

مرحبا جميعاً ...
هالموضوع بهديه لشمس بنت حارتي 
هدول البسس عمرهم شهر وكم يوم وعايشات عندي بالبيت ، ولإني بعرف شمس بتحب البسس حبيبت اشاركها واشارككم هالصور 








*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

الصور رائعة...

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ما شاء الله شو حلوات*

----------


## (dodo)

محلااااااهم بجننو بس بتحسس منهم يا خسارة ههه :Eh S(2):

----------


## shams spring

*

يا عمرررررررررررررررري عليهم ما اسكااااهم  بجننو بجننو يا هدووووء *_*
جد هدول عندك في البيت !! صار لازم نزورك انا وكاتيا *_*
كتيـــر حلوين يالله جد حبيـــتهم 

*

----------


## shams spring

*

لما كاتيا بتطلع فيني هيك :: باكلها اكل :: 


هدووووووووووووووووءة شكرا كتير عالاهداء الحلو هاد 
وبدي اطلب منك طلب زغير ...يا ريت لو بضل تنزلي صور لالهم 
وانا كمان رح نزل صور لكاتيا مشان نعرفهم ع بعض ^_^*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الصور كتير حلوة 
يسلمو هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هلا هلا هلا شمس ، لعاد قلتيلي كاتيا؟ ولك بجنن الإسم وصاحبة الإسم ، بس كاتيا روعة ما شاء الله عليها وفروتها كتير حلوة والهن الشرف بسسي يتعرفن عليها هههههه
المهم انهم عجبوكي وتكرمي رح اضلني انزلهن صور كل ما يكبرن شوي 
وانبسطت كتير انو عجبك الإهداء ولكم شموسة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*وشكراً للجميع على المرور انبسطت كتير فيكم يا غاليين ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

*مسا الخيرااااات هدوووووءة 
وهاي صور كاتيا متل ما وعدك 
صار لازم يتعرفو ع بعض صح ^_*

*

----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring

*بتمنى تكون الاميرة كاتيا عجبتك ... 




*

----------


## shams spring



----------


## shams spring



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حلوين الصور شمس ، كاتيا ما شاء الله عليها بتجنن ، عليها نظرات رائعة هالمزة الزعرة هههههه*

----------

